# Betta Story



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to make a betta story, here is the first part...
BTW my teacher says I'm an excellent writer, is it true~?:-D




The Beautiful Betta
A Story 
By Emma Dahl


Isn't He Beautiful? A kind voice cooed. Another voice came, strong, but kind. "Yes our son is very beautiful indeed!"
these voices came from my two parents, Trinity and Dagger.
i was only a small fry, but i got to stay with my parents, for i was a late hatch, but i was one of the 20 who survived the spawning, most of my brothers and sisters died before i was brung into the world.

what do you think, should i continue?  
​


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's good... Brought not Brung


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

sorry, i forgot the word that would replace it  but i'm wondering if i should continue


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, definitely continue!  

Don't forget to capitalize your I's and put quotation marks around what everyone's saying.  

(Please ignore my inner grammar nerd. XD)


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd say finish up learning grammar and spelling first, then continue. :0 It makes it easier to organize your thoughts and easier for other people to read it.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I know proper grammar, but I'm still only 10! remember??? XD


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

anyway, sorry I couldn't write, so much vacations~! O.O


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's okay  But if you enjoy writing, grammar is an essential part. It's not hard, though. Very easy to learn!


----------

